# Boot Failure Troubleshooting Flowchart



## punisher186 (Sep 30, 2012)

I searched for a similar thread and found nothing, so I figured I would create this thread as the chart has helped many in the past.











Direct link:  http://i.imgur.com/WrBVDqa.jpg

Links updated by mussels​


----------



## Hood (Oct 1, 2012)

Very nice, very handy when you're freakin' out 'cause your rig won't boot.  Even if you know all this stuff, it always helps to organize your thoughts and proceed logically.  Thank you, I will save a copy of this in my "Tools" folder.... no wait, if I can't boot, I can't see the flow chart, I'll have to print a hard copy too in case it's my main rig that won't boot.


----------



## punisher186 (Oct 1, 2012)

Here is a white version for if you want to print: https://needaguide.files.wordpress.com/2012/05/1313718407951.png let me know how the quality turns out if you decide to make one.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 1, 2012)

pure and simple, when starting from scratch ensure everything is working properly before installing in the case.

Ya that's a Fault Tree there.

Most Powerup issues are a short/grounding issue with the motherboard, case, pci/pci e expansion (Connects motherboard edge to case via PCI bracket)

Even the IO panel template/shield could cause short/grounding issues)

Powersupply cant provide enough power or just went pop

Rarity would be the powerswitch.

Its funny i never seen such a fault tree before till now. I was already executing most of those troubleshooting procedures for machines i built and new customers


----------



## Hood (Oct 1, 2012)

punisher186 said:


> Here is a white version for if you want to print: https://needaguide.files.wordpress.com/2012/05/1313718407951.png let me know how the quality turns out if you decide to make one.



Thank you very much for this, I love stuff like this - knowledge is power, and every day I'm reminded of how little I know and how much more I want to know (at least about computers).  I know enough to be thoroughly dangerous, but compared to those who conceive and design and build all these parts, I am retarded.  I should have been an electronics engineer, instead I'm a mechanic.  I never like math anyway.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 1, 2012)

Hood said:


> Thank you very much for this, I love stuff like this - knowledge is power, and every day I'm reminded of how little I know and how much more I want to know (at least about computers).  I know enough to be thoroughly dangerous, but compared to those who conceive and design and build all these parts, I am retarded.  I should have been an electronics engineer, instead I'm a mechanic.  I never like math anyway.



Pickup an ASVAB book, give you general knowledge of electronics.

Engineers are great but they dont know every nuance of how the stuff works or fails for that matter- mechanics, technicians do.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 1, 2012)

http://www.fonerbooks.com/pcrepair.htm


----------



## Wrathier (Oct 2, 2012)

Thank you guys, nice chart. I have not had one of those since my edu. 

Nice to have an updated one again.


----------



## profkefah (Oct 6, 2012)

man u r really genius 
thank u man


----------



## jaydeee (Oct 19, 2012)

this is something!
Thanks for your knowledge.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 19, 2012)

its funny certain board makers put this chart in the back, not exactly the same but close. Thats another reason i tell people to Read the F***in Manual


----------



## americanlifestyle7 (Dec 24, 2012)

*online pharmacy in india*

Just because the operating system won't boot doesn't mean that your hard drive is failing. Hard drive failures are actually pretty rare, unless something jars the laptop while it's working. Most people don't know where to start when faced with a laptop that doesn't start up like usual, which is why I wrote The Laptop Repair Workbook. Starting with an introduction to laptop technology and cost considerations in repairing laptops, it moves onto twelve diagnostic flowcharts with explanatory text, of which the drive problems flowchart below is just one.


----------



## tacosRcool (Dec 26, 2012)

Awesome chart!


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks for this, I have put a link to this thread in my signature.


----------



## samuelwilliam (Jan 2, 2013)

that's are really a nice work and booting failure are stopped for finding a genuine reasons by understanding the flowchart.


----------



## nimd4 (Mar 5, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> [..] Read the F***in Manual


^^ That, or to fix the 404 in your sig..

@
	
	



```
http://www.howorks.com/2011/02/24/how-to-remove-windows-7-32bit-4gb-memory-limit/
```
P.S. 
Tnx, Jetster, nice 1!..


----------



## v12dock (Mar 5, 2014)

I thought about getting a poster made of this


----------



## SpoiledRotties (Jul 8, 2014)

Thank you so much for sharing this flowchart. I have at least 2 pending jobs that deal with boot failure & all my documentation, manuals, etc... got whisked away in the tornadoes that hit our area in 2011. I just joined this site very recently, and it is just great to find so much information that I really need in one central location instead of sifting through the multitude of results from a search engine for the "good stuff" - the "good stuff" is all right here!


----------



## erixx (Jul 8, 2014)

I have a case, undocumented in the flowchart:
During OC testing, PC does "hard off" (no warnings, no BSOD). sometimes it restarts (by BIOS setting), sometimes not: then the mobo leds stay on, and do not turn off for a long period.
I noticed it is the monitor's USB3 Hub. This unplugged, mobo turns off faster (drains power), but still I have to wait a little until I can restart.
This happens since I upgraded my PSU from a corsair 750 to a 860W (AX model or something, certified, modular). Is this the caps?
With the old PSU I could just click the switch from on to off and off to on to restart the PC.
(I do not pretend to kidnap this thread, but it was frustrating to see nothing in the flowchart!)


----------



## 95Viper (Jul 8, 2014)

erixx said:


> During OC testing



Does it do it with no OC?
What are you OCing?
What BIOS settings?
If it does not do it with the old supply... I would suspect the new one and run some testing one the outputs.

However, you really need to start your own thread; if, you want help in diagnosing the possible problem... especially OC troubles.


----------



## erixx (Jul 8, 2014)

Thanks, and yes. I know. Just giving ideas to make that tree more complex! haha


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 17, 2015)

punisher186 said:


> I searched for a similar thread and found nothing, so I figured I would create this thread as the chart has helped many in the past.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Strange....
The image is broken in the OP and when clicking the link I get *404 Not Found .*
When I reply the OP the image pops up!?


----------



## qubit (Dec 17, 2015)

Blocked, but I think it might be work doing it. I'll try again later.


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 17, 2015)

qubit said:


> Blocked, but I think it might be work doing it. I'll try again later.



For some reason it works again... Guess the thread was all dusty and needed to warm up first


----------



## erixx (Dec 17, 2015)

well..........  no


----------



## qubit (Dec 18, 2015)

I'm getting a 404 error now. I briefly saw it on my smartphone a few hours ago and it looked interesting so I think it's worth taking a closer look.


----------



## P4-630 (May 5, 2016)

Getting a 404 as well clicking the link, also the image is not showing up again in the OP for me.
The image should be uploaded to TPU server instead.


----------



## Mussels (May 5, 2016)

i was informed the link in OP was dead, updated the link.


----------



## AsRock (May 5, 2016)

Mussels said:


> i was informed the link in OP was dead, updated the link.


----------



## Mussels (May 5, 2016)

AsRock said:


>



i was PM'ed all i needed and just had to edit the post, dont be sad. i didnt have to do any real work.


----------



## AndyGawg (Oct 13, 2016)

Thanks for the chart. It's handy even for experts, they can print and tick each item to keep track.

As for me. Your chart + Manual + slow methodical logical checking = Vast majority of boot problems will be found. (I hope!)


----------



## anker_by (Feb 8, 2017)

THis is very usefull, thank you


----------

